

Ask HN: Can't figure out a NAS solution. Help? - iapetos

Well I have been looking into pre-built options such as Synology or QNap for Nas storage.<p>I have contemplated building a desktop from ground up and implementing RAID 1.<p>Overall I am seeking a backup and redundancy solutions for my terabytes of photographs and personal data.<p>The attractive part about the pre-built solution is for instance the cloud access for Synology and the mobile Apps. Sounds very convenient and mobile access is a Huge plus for the photos.<p>Do any of the fellow hackers here have a suggestion for a build or a pre-build sys that would cost a max of $500 Please advise
======
mdaniel
I bet the cordcutters subreddit encounters this question quite a bit:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/cordcutters>

You also might try /r/gadgets for the same reason. I am certain there are
probably a fair number of geeks that hang out on HN, but I suspect there is
more of a consumer friendly atmosphere (especially about purchasing decisions)
on reddit.

~~~
iapetos
sure. I will check it out. Thank you

